# New build compter only seams to work with RAM in DIMM-slot B1 and\or B2



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

I have a new build computer with the following hard ware…..

Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING
BIOS: Version 1408
CPU: Ryzen 9 3950X
RAM: G.Skill Trident F4-3200C14D-32GTZR
(Kingston KVR24E17S8/8)
GPU: 2XNvidia GTX1070
M.2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus
M.2 Samsung 860 EVO

The problem is that when have a memory stick in DIMM slot A1 or A2 and try  to start the computer I end  up with a black screen and the motherboard Q-code displays 0d which according to the manual stands for  ”Reserver for future AMI SEC codes” and the Q-LED for DRAM lights up with a steady light.
I have reset the CMOS and tried with a different memory but I still get the same error.

If I put the memory sticks in DIMM slot B1 or B2 everything seams to work ok and I get to the BIOS screen and in this case the Q-code displays 0c which also is a code for ”Reserver for future AMI SEC codes”
So fare I can only run the computer with the RAM in a single channel configuration with the memory installed in the B DIMM-slots.
Any ideas on what might cause this problem?

As the RAM seams to work fine when put in slot B1 and B2 I guess they are ok.
Is it most likely a faulty motherboard or CPU that causing this?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2020)

Does both the modules work on their own?
If both modules work on their own, it's most likely a damaged/faulty board. You didn't perhaps slip with a screwdriver when you attached the cooler? This is unfortunately a somewhat common reason why there's a problem.
It's unlikely that you got a faulty CPU, but not impossible.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

If I set the memory sticks according to the manual it does NOT work, it ONLY works with memory in slot B1 and\or B2
And YES both the modules work on their own.

EDIT Thank you TheLostSwede, I will try with a new board later.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> If I set the memory sticks according to the manual it does NOT work, it ONLY works with memory in slot B1 and\or B2


Yes, that was obvious from your first post, but my question was, does each stick work on their own in slot B2 or B1? If so, it's not the RAM that's faulty. 
Something is seemingly broken.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 12, 2020)

Dead RAM slots happen, been there done that and it means insta RMA that sucker (board)

Or better yet, return and get new one directly. This is DOA


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

Yes. Both memory sticks seams to work, when I put them in slot B1, B2 they show up in the BIOS screen.



Vayra86 said:


> Dead RAM slots happen, been there done that and it means insta RMA that sucker (board)
> 
> Or better yet, return and get new one directly. This is DOA



Thank you Vayra86, I will get a new M-board when my wallet allows it.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> Yes. Both memory sticks seams to work, when I put them in slot B1, B2 they show up in the BIOS screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Vayra86, I will get a new M-board when my wallet allows it.



What do you mean, can you not send it back? This is a money back or replacement case... has to have warranty.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> What do you mean, can you not send it back? This is a money back or replacement case... has to have warranty.



I have modded the chipset cooling so sending it back is not an option I'm afraid. I think I will try to run it with the RAM in single channel configuration if that will work.


----------



## heky (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> I have modded the chipset cooling so sending it back is not an option I'm afraid. I think I will try to run it with the RAM in single channel configuration if that will work.


Modded in what way? Have some pictures maybe? Are you trying to run 2 different sets of memory together?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> I have modded the chipset cooling so sending it back is not an option I'm afraid. I think I will try to run it with the RAM in single channel configuration if that will work.


And here we go... I bet you scratched some traces off that board...


----------



## Chomiq (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> I have modded the chipset cooling so sending it back is not an option I'm afraid. I think I will try to run it with the RAM in single channel configuration if that will work.





Why did you do it?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 154953
> Why did you do it?


Bit harsh, new member n all.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> And here we go... I bet you scratched some traces off that board...



I bet I didn't as it was the air intake I modded and not while it was mounted on the board.


----------



## heky (May 12, 2020)

Well i would try and RMA it anyway.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> I bet I didn't as it was the air intake I modded and not while it was mounted on the board.


Easily done...
Ex colleague of mine even managed to shave a few SMT/SMD components off a board, as he was watching footy on telly while building his system...


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 154953
> Why did you do it?



I usually make modifications when I build a new computer, in this case the stupid air intake to the chipset cooler that get totally blocked by the graphic card.
My mistake was that I did not waited until I had all the parts,  motherboard, CPU and ram, so I could make a test run.
It sucks but  Its not a  catastrophe, it still works, just not in dual channel.


----------



## Chomiq (May 12, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> I usually make modifications when I build a new computer, in this case the stupid air intake to the chipset cooler that get totally blocked by the graphic card.
> My mistake was that I did not waited until I had all the parts,  motherboard, CPU and ram, so I could make a test run.
> It sucks but  Its not a  catastrophe, it still works, just not in dual channel.


Yeah maybe if you waited a bit you'd realize that the chipset fan is not spinning at all for most of the time. But hey, you live and learn.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 12, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah maybe if you waited a bit you'd realize that the chipset fan is not spinning at all for most of the time. But hey, you live and learn.


I can hear the chipset fan a little but I expect it to be worse as I will run this computer on full load all day with heat coming from 2 graphic cards that blocks a lot of the air intake.
But hey, you live and learn.


----------



## Caring1 (May 13, 2020)

heky said:


> Modded in what way? Have some pictures maybe? Are you trying to run 2 different sets of memory together?


Indeed it appears he has mixed ecc ram and non ecc ram.


----------



## tussinman (May 13, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> RAM: G.Skill Trident F4-3200C14D-32GTZR
> (Kingston KVR24E17S8/8)
> Is it most likely a faulty motherboard or CPU that causing this?





Caring1 said:


> *Indeed it appears he has mixed ecc ram and non ecc ram.*


 If TC is still there this is most likely your issue.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 13, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Indeed it appears he has mixed ecc ram and non ecc ram.



No. I have tried BOTH types of memory, 1 stick only and put in DIMM-slot A2 and non of them worked in that slot.
I use the Kingston memory in my Threadripper build where they works just fine.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Easily done...
> Ex colleague of mine even managed to shave a few SMT/SMD components off a board, as he was watching footy on telly while building his system...



So now there is picture in my head of some hairy dude standing in front of a TV with a shaving device applied to a motherboard.

Thanks



Simplex0 said:


> I can hear the chipset fan a little but I expect it to be worse as I will run this computer on ful load all day with heat coming from 2 graphic cards that blocks a lot of the air intake.
> But hey, you live and learn.



That's what's up.  If it can't be fixed, move on.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 13, 2020)

This make me wonder if my problem is that ASUS has screwed up their latest BIOS versions......
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?118154-Bios-1-Dimm-B1-amp-B2-Bad-Bios-2-All-Dimms-good


----------



## R0H1T (May 13, 2020)

Go back to an old(er) BIOS, see what changes if anything at all


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2020)

Why is it that everytime people have a problem with their Ryzen system and I look at the specs I see a Asus board and more and more "ASUS ROG STRIX xxxx-E GAMING" board 

Mostly it's the B450 variant of the Strix E Gaming but now it's the X570.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 13, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> So now there is picture in my head of some hairy dude standing in front of a TV with a shaving device applied to a motherboard.
> 
> Thanks


You're welcome   

In all fairness, it was done with a screwdriver...
He also managed to break one of the dividers between the rear slots where add-in cards goes, don't ask me how, even on an aluminium case.



Simplex0 said:


> This make me wonder if my problem is that ASUS has screwed up their latest BIOS versions......
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?118154-Bios-1-Dimm-B1-amp-B2-Bad-Bios-2-All-Dimms-good


Easy to test, roll back the UEFI/BIOS.


----------



## Simplex0 (May 14, 2020)

Looks ok so fare.
I have run Folding@home on all cores @3700MHz for more than 3 hours straight now with no problem, CPU temp stays under 70 °C.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> Looks ok so fare.
> I have run Folding@home on all cores @3700MHz for more than 3 hours straight now with no problem, CPU temp stays under 70 °C.


Details details, with all memory in use.

If so was it the bios?

The cure helps those who follow


----------



## Simplex0 (May 14, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Details details, with all memory in use.
> 
> If so was it the bios?
> 
> The cure helps those who follow



No, I am using the same BIOS.
All memory are in use and in the Task manager the memory is reported as 32,0GB and the speed is 3000MHz but the speed seams to be wrong here.
In HWiNFO64 under Memory it also reports 32 GB and Clock 1500.0 MHz and Mode is Single-Channel, as expected.

At least it works, 6 hours now with full load under folding and no error. (y)


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 14, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> speed is 3000MHz but the speed seams to be wrong here.
> In HWiNFO64 under Memory it also reports 32 GB and Clock 1500.0 MHz and Mode is Single-Channel, as expected.



That's the correct speed for it, it's 1500Mhz doubled up for 3000 MT/s.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 19, 2020)

Simplex0 said:


> No, I am using the same BIOS.
> All memory are in use and in the Task manager the memory is reported as 32,0GB and the speed is 3000MHz but the speed seams to be wrong here.
> In HWiNFO64 under Memory it also reports 32 GB and Clock 1500.0 MHz and Mode is Single-Channel, as expected.
> 
> At least it works, 6 hours now with full load under folding and no error. (y)


how did you get all memory working I'm having the same problem with my exes system


----------



## BoboOOZ (Jul 19, 2020)

Usually, it's just mounting pressure, some pins don't make proper contact in the CPU socket and you lose memory channels.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 20, 2020)

BoboOOZ said:


> Usually, it's just mounting pressure, some pins don't make proper contact in the CPU socket and you lose memory channels.


that is what I'm thinking in about two weeks I'm going over there again and going to reseat the CPU I hope it works. plus I'm installing a M.2 for her its a 1tb if all works cool she will love it


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 20, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> that is what I'm thinking in about two weeks I'm going over there again and going to reseat the CPU I hope it works. plus I'm installing a M.2 for her its a 1tb if all works cool she will love it


You try backing up the tension the heatsink mount is applying by adjusting the screws a tiny bit. It should save you from a complete disassemble.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 20, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You try backing up the tension the heatsink mount is applying by adjusting the screws a tiny bit. It should save you from a complete disassemble.


I had the CPU in the socket when I was trying to remove the motherboard's backplate it was glued on so it was really hard to take off I just left the CPU in its socket so I think it's not in there right


----------

